# My pallet bow rack



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

40x24
With release and arrow dowel.

Total cost less than $5


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice job! Would fit right in with those doing some really cool pallet structures.


----------



## KHask20 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

I really like that, looks great!


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, might have to steal this idea! That looks awesome!


----------



## jokercykoe (Mar 13, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Verry nice.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

That turned out great, might try that!


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks very nice. I like the rustic look that pallets give. :thumbs_up


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

me likey


----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool - nice work!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats sweet!!!


----------



## BTurner (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome idea.! Good Job


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice job !:thumbs_up


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Really like that!


----------



## Jwaydr (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, been thinking of a way to store the bows. I like the simplicity and functionality.


----------



## Wihunt608 (Jul 1, 2018)

Great idea!


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

looks very nice!!!


----------



## 3daman! (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice job !


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

nice job


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

5 yr old thread... but still a great idea!


----------



## ALhoyt (Nov 23, 2018)

That’s not half bad! I like it! Been thinking about doing one vertically.


----------



## mfinch (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the inspiration 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## ctm0024 (Feb 28, 2019)

I was trying to come up with something just like this, thanks!


----------



## Brian35 (Jul 14, 2019)

really dig this, piece of art!


----------



## celticsman44 (Sep 27, 2014)

Im gonna do this in my man cave one day. nice job


----------



## NS892 (Jul 11, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## burnsman (May 24, 2017)

Great idea! I have a pallet sitting around that I'll probably do this to!


----------



## RyanMctit (Feb 10, 2009)

great idea!


----------



## bigmac2516 (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow! Gonna steal this idea for sure


----------



## Hpierce99 (Oct 24, 2018)

looks awesome!


----------



## jreb3369 (Sep 16, 2014)

Pretty darn cool. Now, if only I had rescued that treadmill pallet from my brother-in-law's trash last week...


----------



## DrewCov (May 21, 2019)

Looks very nice


----------



## chingosbows (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## gfwireman (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice, more inspiration


----------



## predator94 (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks awesome!


----------

